# Posting photos from Flickr



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Now I'm probably being dumb - how do I share a photo from Flickr? Which option do I choose her img or URL and then on Flickr embedded? HTML? BBcode?

Arghh!!

Any help appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably easier to use "upload attachment" facility under each reply.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The other way is if you have a URL link to your picture e.g. http://www.website/mypicture.jpg

.. then just highlight it and click the "Img" button which will turn it into:

[img ]http://www.website/mypicture.jpg[ /img]

(without the spaces which disable the example shown here.)


----------

